# mask lovebird



## bubblybudgie (Feb 12, 2014)

my mask lovebird is trying to escape her cage. She shares the cage with a male mask, I have only had her 3 days the first 2 days she was fine but today she is constantly sticking her beak though the bars and is chewing on the bars. I was wondering if she will stop this and is chewing on the bars going to be harmful to her??


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh yes, female lovebirds are quite the little destroyers. And they certainly are great escape artists. That's how I got my blue masked Penguin, I found her lost outside perched on my lovebird couple's cage and trying to eat some of their food.
Do you have plenty of chew toys available on their cage? That could help tremendously, as her chewing habits would be redirected and she would stop biting the cage bars.
When mine were younger, they managed to peel off part of the paint on the cage bars, but they stopped doing that when I redirected their attention to their toys. They never got sick from the paint on the cage, the coating must have been safe for birds, which is the way it's supposed to be.

Even with chew toys, mine still occasionally chew things like their food and water cups. My two proven girls (a fischer's lovebird and a blue masked) are the worse and I have to replace at least one of their water cups almost on a monthly basis.

Good luck with your lovebird, hopefully you'll be able to help her with the bad chewing habit.


----------



## bubblybudgie (Feb 12, 2014)

they have about 6 toys in there cage I didn't want to over crowd it 3 are natural woods, 2 are plastic and one is a wood and rope toy. 
Over time do you think she will stop. I'm worried as these are my first lovebirds and none of my budgies ever had this problem.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Most likely she will stop chewing the cage bars. One of my females also did that after I moved her into a different cage and after a week or so, she forgot all about it and started to chew her toys instead. I would also hang some hard veggies for her in the cage, like whole peeled carrots and collard green stems to keep her beak busy.


----------

